# Old Scrapbook scans



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

My other half cannot believe I have spent the day scanning, reducing and enhancing my father's old scrap books from WW2.
I have uploaded them for you enjoy and naturally help with with some identification.
They are the best I can enhance they are mostly newsprint with the occasional photo strewn about. 

Wellington





Hampdens




Halifax




Mitchell




Loadstar


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

The Liberator series


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

Beaufighter Alley !!


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

Next the spitfires - once a favourite always a favourite (esp from the Allied newsclippings of the era).


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

Spitties continue


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

Some colour fo a change

From Yank Down under Magazine 1942

"Veteren primary trainer in the Navy is the N3N-3, designed an built by the Naval Aircraft Factory"


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

B29 Superfortresses enter service !











"How the new Boeing B29 Superfortress, a number of which bombed Japan last week, dwarfs its predecessor the B17 Flying Fortress, is shown in this diagrammatic picture of the two lethal machines in flight."


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

A miscellaneous set. Labels from the scrap books as best I can tell:

P38's





Black Widow





Curtiss Seagull





Vultee Vangaurd





Grumman Martlet


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

Mosquito 






RAAF Mosquito


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

A splash more colour for the day

Again 1942 Yank Downunder magazine

"slated by Navy for future development is experimental twin engine Grumman 'Skyrocket" (XF5F-1)"






"One of the most rugged scout bombers is the Navy SBC-4, soon to be replaced by later models"


----------



## Crunch (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, they're fantastic!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2008)

Neat stuff!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 25, 2008)

Good Pic's..... especially like the Skyrocket. Shame it never went anywhere.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2008)

More great pics, thanks mate!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice. I've got some WW11 era American Rifleman magazines that have some aircraft in them. I should borrow a scanner and do this as well.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice stuff here. THX for uploading.


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

Some random scans - identification from scrapbook

BV 139





Autogiro





Beechcraft B18





The GEORGE lancaster arrival Australia





Martin Baltimore (?)


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

More miscellaneous

Blenheim




Bi planes - not good with these identification (?)





Fairey Barracuda





Wildcats on carrier





SBD divebomer - note with ARMY markings


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

Almost all transporters of the era (except one !)

DC 2





Flying Flea





Gliders


----------



## petadel (Sep 25, 2008)

Obviously some experimental of the times

Bristol High Altitude Record





Miles M-35





Schematic of V1 - circ 1944





Hiller copter





Douglas Corp DC-4


----------



## baffobruno (Sep 28, 2010)

5th image in this page I think maybe Martin Maryland
Best Regards
baffobruno


----------



## Njaco (Sep 28, 2010)

Some great suff there!! Love the Beaus firing the rockets!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2010)

Very cool!


----------

